# Most beers you ever drank



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

Just wondering- what is the most beers you ever drank in a period from when you woke up till the time you either went to bed or just plain ole' passed out?  My personal record is 44,  my friend Brian kept up with me through them all.  Honestly.  Any one else have any cool Beer quantities?  Tell the stories too!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2002)

Never counted, but one of my trips to Montreal was pretty bad.  We started (four of us) at 10:00 AM and drank non-stop 'till about midnight.  We went through about five cases (bottles, not cans).  To keep it cold, we filled a hotel bathtub with ice and used that as our cooler.  Then when we went out, we filled our coat pockets with beers.  On top of that, there were all the beers we drank in the bars.  One of my friends eventually passed out in his own vomit.  I took a breathalyzer in a strip bar (for fun) and was four times the legal limit.  It was ok though because I wasn't driving.

Good times.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

I once drank an entire bottle of peach schnapps to myself. Straight. I nearly died. I hate the smell of 'peach'.


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 14, 2002)

I drank 23 beers one night then I puked about 4 of them back up. It was not fun, I never drink that heavily anymore.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

From dusk to dawn?? Haven't a clue. 

But i do have this. When I was in Thailand back in 1988 I'd peel the labels off the Singha beer bottles to keep track of how many I drank.  I think I started around 4pm had to be back on base by 1am and I made it some how.  I don't remember much after around the 10th beer. I do remember the following events from that night. 

Got a free massage and uhm  

Made $100 for getting in a Thai kick boxing ring and lasting one round. That really hurt the next day. 

Then riding on the back of scooter back to base. I haven't a clue who the guy was that gave me a ride but I made it before 1 am and that's all that counted. 

In the morning I woke up still in my clothes. I reached into my shirt poscket and pulled out the beer labes from the night before. I counted 18, then found 6 more in my shorts.  The % of alchohol in these beers is supposed to be some thing like 6 to 8%.  

I hurt. I hurt bad!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok so what do I start with.

These are all in different nights
Ok beer, 16 (thats alot for a girl) Yup, I Threw Up

Tequilia (shared a bottle) - Got a concusion from this adventure

Southern Comfort (shared a bottle) Slept for 36 hours straight

Zambuca (sp?, I think I shared this as well) Was sick for 3 days

3/4 Bottle Stoli Raz - just plain drunk and silly 

My favorite is still Vodka though, especially Stoli.   I can't even drink the others anymore.  Well I can still drink beer.
I have certainly had my share of alcohol.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

9 beers, but Tequila (barf) I've had 750ml 3 times before, I hate the stuff now, the last time I did that I didn't have a drink for 2 years, could not look at it for about 5 months without getting sick (honest), could not smell it for over a year, and could only have a beer or two after that 2 year period.

Drinking like that makes you feel like sh!t, and adds about 30 years to you for awhile until you recoup, so I leave my alcoholic days behind, its stupid 

As F'ed up as that made me, I cannot believe that people smaller than me actually go up against 1.75ml bottles, stomach pump city.


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2002)

All day, no idea enough to start the night out in a club in south phildelphia and wake up in a hotel in a casino in atlantic city 2 days later.

the most beer I ever drank at once was a 72 oz beer bong at a TKE rush in college.  my roomate drank 4  of them, but he was also 6'3 280.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 14, 2002)

I think if u know how many u drank u didnt drink enough


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Freshman year of college I averaged a case a night (5 nights a week) but I have no idea what my most was.  I sincerely doubt it was even 30 though.  Back then, I didn't even begin to catch a buzz until 9 or 10.  I weighed 250 though!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I think if u know how many u drank u didnt drink enough



That's a very good point! 
Then again maybe it should be if you can't remember how many you had you drank too much!!

My junior year in HS I drank a 5th of Jack Daniels after a football game. I got in 3 fights, knocked out twice, one of those was by my best friend. I put $280.00 on my Grandmothers Shell Gas card.  

When I first joined the Marine Corps I went ot the Enlisted club. Put down 5 pitchers of Bud. Then was bet that I couldn't put down a full pitcher in less tha a minute. I did it. Grabbed the $20.00 and then proceeded to refill the pitcher... yeah I puked!! It was something we all will remember for the rest of our lives!!


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2002)

that JD story is some funny shit PB !


----------



## rks1969 (Aug 14, 2002)

most beers in one night=25-26 Corona lite. Had these in a span  of about 3-4 hrs.The only reason I know the count is because the girls that took me out picked up the tab for my birthday.
   most liquor in one nite=3/4gal. Everclear(110proof I think).Time span was about 4-6hrs, & was still able to drive home.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> that JD story is some funny shit PB !



Yeah and what 18 years later I still get crap from people that remember it or my Grandmother argueing with me that I never paid her back.. LOL

Oh and I have never, ever gotten drunk off Jack since.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Everclear is 180 proof, you'd be dead.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Freshman year of college I averaged a case a night (5 nights a week) but I have no idea what my most was.  I sincerely doubt it was even 30 though.  Back then, I didn't even begin to catch a buzz until 9 or 10.  I weighed 250 though!




TP, thats a shitload of beer every week!  You lush!  hehe


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Freshman year of college I averaged a case a night (5 nights a week) but I have no idea what my most was.  I sincerely doubt it was even 30 though.  Back then, I didn't even begin to catch a buzz until 9 or 10.  I weighed 250 though!



Kinda sounds like me TP. Right after I got out of high school, on weekday nights, we would go to the store and get either 12 or 18 beers each because that was light nights....we usually took one night off a week to recoup!


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I think if u know how many u drank u didnt drink enough




Bigss is certainly the "king" of this discussion.

Rephrase this question to, "what is the most beers has beers drank in the chat room"


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 15, 2002)

11 Cornonas.   I only know this because there was only 1 left in the frige (my friend drank the other 12 from the case).

passed out - never puked!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 15, 2002)

have no idea the most I've drank in a night, but I do remeber having a bet with me and a few friends. We were using a beer bong to drink Jack Daniels and chasing it with a can of beer. I think we would fill the tube up with JD. I went 3 times and went to my knees. My best friend went 4 times. The rest of the guys couldn't do it but once. This is also the night we starting punching holes in my friends house. We were drunk as hell, and betting who could punch the biggest hole in the wall. I almost broke my finger because I had my class ring on and punched right into a 2x4. The next day we went out and bought pictures to hide over all the holes in the walls. This happened about 8 years ago, and the funny thing is the pics are still there hanging over all the holes. (Really funny because alot of the holes or pics are hanging about knee to waist high on the wall  )


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 15, 2002)

In terms of volume, I have a couple of personal records...in university I once sat down with a friend after having a couple on the beach and decided to kill 3 hours waiting for the bars to get good.  We finished 11 pitchers between two of us (comes out to about 27 beers each)...needless to say I don't remember much of that night.  

I also once had over 20 rye and cokes as a challenge with a coworker he made more money than I did and was always bragging about it, so I challenged him to drink 20 drinks with me and then shoot a game of pool.  Whoever won the game owed the other person one days salary (mine was about $120, his was over $200).  It was a fun game of pool.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

Like bigass75 said, way back in my early 20's, one New Years I drank many ... not like any of you, but it was a lot.  I had to work the next day in a warehouse.  All I remember was riding on a forklift all day.  That was the first and last time, opps, nope, on my stag night I had a _few_, again, I don't remember.    Those were the only 2 times I ever drank that much.


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

Beers...most in my life is probably about 3  I HATE beer!!!

Spirits is another question.....I remember one night....high school party......I bought a full bottle of Karlof vodka, and a hip flask of the same...finished the full bottle...and remember starting the flask...not sure if I finished it though


----------



## rks1969 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Everclear is 180 proof, you'd be dead.



The Everclear episode was about 12yrs ago.Sober ever since!!!
   I ain't sayin' Everclear's not hard shit,but it took quite a while to work up to that amount.The idea of being dead from that stuff is what stopped my drinking altogether.After all that liquor & the drive home I stopped for good. I woke up when the sun came up w/ my truck still running one foot on the clutch,one on the brakes,& the damn thing still in gear.If that don't stop a person from drinking,I don't know what would.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 15, 2002)

You guys rule!  It seems unanimous that we all could drink mad quantities in our early 20's, but we've slowed down a little since.   I can relate to alot of the stories.  I still can't drink Southern Comfort without getting weezy.  I'm finally starting to re-acquire a taste for Jack Daniels after 18 years ago of downing alot of it in the woods and puking my brains out (I always refered to it as 'I can't drink Jack since that night in the woods').   Tequila straight, I usually end up naked some how in public (not a pretty sight).  Peach-tree, yup, puked off of that too, along with Jagermeister, Vodka, Beer, Southern Comfort, and alot of other stuff that I can't remember that made me puke.  Although, I never did puke in New Orleans, came close one morning, but never did, and there were a TON of Hurricanes and Blackened Voodoo beer involved!

Montreal- yup, thats where all of us under-aged New Englanders went to legally get drunk Babboon! hahaha, Club Super Sex on Rue St. Catherine- does life get any better?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

WOW Pitboss is All I have to say!

Okay..me? Well in college I drank A LOT!!!  
One night they bet me that I could not drink 12 Bud lights in 15 minutes....plus we had already had 4 beers at the house (the guys were HOT kay) well I did! We were on the way to a bar.. needless to say..when I got in the bar I went straight to the bathroom and stayed there for 2 hours!!!!

ALSO~ when My Best Friend and I were on our way to South Padre Island..5 1/2 hr. drive.. we drank the entire way ( I know..very dangerous..don't do this now)..we drank 16 beers each..thats  ALOT for us!) then countinued drinking the entire afternoon and night...till 3 AM! I have no idea how much we drank that day!! BUT A TON for 2 chics!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Ok so what do I start with.
> 
> These are all in different nights
> ...


Stoli Rasberry is awesome!  Especially with cranberry and sprite- tastes like something off of an ice cream truck (the piece of gum at the bottom of a sherbet cone)

Also, have you tried Stoli Vanilla in Coke?  Better than Vanilla Coke.

Skyy Vodka is nice and clean, along with Emerald Isle, and my favorite, Black Death Vodka. Grey Goose is nice as well.  They all are distilled with few impurities which in return makes less of a hangover.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 15, 2002)

How many of you have ever puked after drinking a boat load and blamed it on something you ate?hahahahaha


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

I had a beer once.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Hate beer... never drank more than a sip once or twice my entire life.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eight beers and two shots of whiskey


----------



## irontime (Aug 15, 2002)

I was in a real slump around this time and for about a week my daily consumption of alcohol was a 15 pack of beer and a two six of rye. damn that got pricey


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 15, 2002)

mosy i have drank in beers was 36 didnt puke, most liquar was a hole bottle of black haus i think it was 80 proof good shit


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 16, 2002)

damn, black haus is freakin GOOOOOOOOD ice cold!

I know a loser on disability that drinks 60 beers a day.  gets a 30 pack in the morning and by 5 in the afternoon he gets another.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> I know a loser on disability that drinks 60 beers a day.  gets a 30 pack in the morning and by 5 in the afternoon he gets another.



You think his liver is pickled!


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 20, 2002)

most beers in a chat room was 12 for me


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 20, 2002)

try staying drunk for 36 hours now thats hard iv done it muhahaha


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

No fucking way you could stay drunk for 36 hours


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2002)

You sure can !  I drank for 3 days straight the first time I was in Halifax...


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

Wow, there are some real drinkers here!  36 hours and I would've been DEAD!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

I havent even been drunk for 36 hours


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I havent even been drunk for 36 hours



No, but you use to tell J'Bo you were always drunk in the Chat room


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

Alot of the time I was


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

Are you really-really-really serious about that?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 23, 2002)

i was under the influence once or twice


----------



## david (Aug 24, 2002)

that's not a good thing!

Rule # 1:  When drinking like that Bigss, have your GF or lover nearby because the only fingering you should be doing is her (or him) and not the Damn Keyboard!


----------



## wanablifter (Aug 25, 2002)

lol


----------



## goaloriented (Oct 19, 2003)

*31,210+*

Aside from the beer I'm drinking while writing this I have consmued 31,210 (12 ounce) cans of beer over the last ten years. Not to mention the keg stands, beer pong, beer bongs, 
Irish car bombs, or shots and mixed drinks. 

My goal...to be able to fill a standard 12' by 24' in ground swimming pool from top to bottom. I am 107,030 cans away.

(I just killed another beer, number 31,211)

It would take a total of 138,240 cans achieve this feat from start to finish. I hope my liver holds up. 

This all started during an argument over dinner with friends. I claimed that I had drank enough to fill a swimming pool. When we explored the logistics we realized through careful calculation that I wasn't even close. Thus beagn the quest.

Your question: what was the most beer I ever had in one sitting, my answer: Give me a @#%$& break.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 19, 2003)

Never been much of a beer man.  Well, when I was young a cold beer wasnt to be refused on a hot day 

Had a friend that would put down a bottle of Jose Cuervo a night.  Of course he had lots of issues to deal with... not that he went about it well.  Used to lend him money when he didnt have enough money to last him until next pay check.  We all have our vices...

I'd outdone that occasionally on a per night basis when I was younger, but cant even get close to matching his endurance.  Like the energizer bunny he was.

Dont really drink anymore though!


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2003)

Well when you ask the question how many beers, you should first ask the size of the beer 

]


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

While young and very stupid, after seeing Animal House for the 30th time or so,, I was in Wildwood New Jersey partying with 2 gals I hooked up with.  So for the goof, I downed more then 3/4 of a bottle of southern comfort.  I was fine for about 15 to 20 minutes and then BAM I didn't wake up until sometime the following evening after 7pm.  What a horrible experience that was.  I can't remember now how had a hangover I had but I do remember the bump on my head from when my roomies dragged me onto the balcony for the night and bumped my head on the door jam.  The didn't want me to puke in the rental.  I never did puke btw but it was one horrible experience.    That incident happened in 1982 or there abouts.   To this day, I can't even smell southern comfort without getting a feeling of nausia.   Years after that experience I walked into a health food store and in the back of the store I passed a vitamin section that smelled just like S.C.  I got sick to my stomach immediately and ran out of the store.  I almost threw up and was standing over a trash for a few minutes till the feeling passed.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

As for beer, I hate beer hangovers so I really never drank enough of them to impress anyone here.   I have gone to a private club early in the morning and stayed until very late at night playing pool  not even leaving to eat. (food delivered).  I remember one time when within that full day, I drank an entire bottle of tequilla, more beers then I can remember,  shots of other alcohols throughout the day.   Heavy heavy drinker in those days and no hangover.


----------



## TKEYellow (Oct 20, 2003)

There's been many a nights where I went head to head vs. an entire bottle of liquor and won, well it's not really winning when you kill an entire bottle.  But I've killed a bottle of Jager in 15 minutes before, I've drank an entire bottle of Baccardi O in an hour, also an entire bottle of Tequila in an hour also.  Most of these nights I tend to have the distinct memory of finishing the bottle, just not the night.  Then there was the time I beer bonged 2 40 oz malt liquors or Hurricanes for those who are familiar with them right in a row.

Then my 21st was pretty crazy, woke up at 9am, started shot gunning Ice beers, having chug offs with buddies, and then heading over to the bar.  I figure I had about 12 beers by the time we even got to the bar by 11am.  At the bar, we met up with a couple friends and drank a few pitchers, then we decided to see if I could do 21 shots...  Well I blacked out by the 10th shot, and somehow made it to 14 shots by 1pm.  I woke up on my couch in front of a bucket, feeling like I just got hit by a train.  Then to top it off some girls came over with a birthday cake and decided they wanted to take me out for some drinks for my b-day...  Worst nite ever.  I would put my count total for the day at over 30+, having most of the damage done in the 4 hour period...

I need to learn to pace myself!!


----------



## dino (Oct 20, 2003)

Well are you asking about Canadian beer, or American....lol?

Cause I drank a 24 of Molsen Canadian once......And yup, in one day.....


----------



## sawheet (Oct 20, 2003)

DAmmm Dino, I want to party with you!!!!!!  I would not remember If I drank that many, now I can drink like 15 bud lights without a problem, no hangover even. But 15 REAL beers would be hard!!


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

Most i ever drank.....

For my 21st birthday, i had to beat my roommate. Usually you take 21 shots for your 21st, he took 26. I wanted to beat him cuz no one said i could (real smart huh), and then rub it in his face with an extra.....Therefore, i took 28. 

REAL shots i may add. My friends weren't being nice at the bar either. they were buying me sweaty mexicans (tequilla + tabasco) and 3 wise men (jack, johnny walker and jim beam) like they were going out of style.


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

Worst i ever got sick.......

I drank 2 40's of Steel Reserve (for the uneducated, its strong ass malt liquor) in my dormroom, then went to the bar and drank 10 gin and tonics.

Puked all over my buddy sleeping on the floor directly underneath me from my top bunk that night hahahaha

Went back to sleep, puked in my sleep (which i must say is not safe), and was badly hungover until midnight the next day.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2003)

I've had a 750ml of tequila on a 2/3 occasions and the last time I did that I couldn't really drink for a couple years. If I thought about alcohol for awhile I'd get sick, if I looked at it anytime for a few months I'd get sick, later on I could look but not smell, it was a good long while before I could drink hard liquor again. I still dont like it without wattering it down in something, Beam and Coke is my favorite.

...and now I see I already posted this


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

Drunkest i ever got.....

Me and my buddy split and finished a HANDLE of Captain Morgan in less than 2 hours.

We drank most of it on the hour car ride down to visit my buddy at some club. Blacked out shortly after, called him the next day and asked why he didn't go out to meet us. He said he was there the whole time and that i was F*cked. hahaha


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2003)

You dam alcoholics


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

I've retired from living like a rockstar  and focus completely on BB.

....now i only drink water, milk and protein shakes, with the occasion alcoholic drink or a few.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2003)

Me too Flex.   But it's good to reminisce and remember how stupid we were.  This reminds us why we are now drinking water, milk and protein shakes.


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

haha only problem is i'm still in college!

Man, i lived like a rockstar my first 3 years. great times. once i turned 21 though, boozing lost all its fun for some reason, like it wasnt a big deal anymore.

It sucks cuz there is literally NOTHING on the weekends to do here except party, so i now if i go out, i'll drink one or a couple if i even drink at all. i get shit from the bartenders for ordering water haha


----------



## Flex (Oct 20, 2003)

...i don't regret all the partying i've done, i've had the best times ever (jr and sr year in h.s. and 1st 3 years in college).

but i wish i would've been into BB completely like i am now (knowledge, eating, training etc.).


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2003)

Flex,

You sound like one of the smart ones.
Don't feel bad about ordering water.
You'll be glad you did down the road when you see all the other guys still sitting in the same barstool after 20 years. 

That is the hard part though.  It seems that on the weekends sometimes that is all there appears to do is go and party.  Well you can still go and party, but don't have to drink like a fish to have fun.   If you do, then that habit can take over before you know it.   Sorry, don't mean to sound like a preacher.


----------



## Willieboy (Oct 20, 2003)

wow, I thought that I could drink alot, now I know I can. Any time I go out, I rarely have less than a dozen beers. Last years Staff party I drank a dozen Canadian then switched to Wisers and finished off the 26'er. then a couple of us went to the nite club to kill off the nite. I think I had another 5 or 6 there (rye). I don't remember the club, but the bartender ran me a tab that I had to pay back the next day. He did mention that I seemed to be a bit on the tipsy side.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 20, 2003)

I drank a whole bottle of Jager.  Luckily I had my stain defender pants on when I puked.


----------



## Mikes1 (Oct 20, 2003)

About 15 heineken's. We have the big 500ml bottle. That was 8 years ago. Now i have one or two rarely, very rarely.

Mike


----------



## dino (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> DAmmm Dino, I want to party with you!!!!!!  I would not remember If I drank that many, now I can drink like 15 bud lights without a problem, no hangover even. But 15 REAL beers would be hard!!



Well I'm french Canadian.....They start feeding us beer in our baby bottles....


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

Is dat on the other side of da bridge????
On this side,we have brandy in our bottles!!!  


Welcome to "DA OTHER SIDE "  Dino!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 21, 2003)

The venue: Piel Pub Montreal

The Year:  2000

The Beer: Labatts Bleue Dry

The tally:  3 Gallon pitchers and 4 shots of Cuervo

The walk to the hotel after: I have no idea.

My headache the next morning: Unimaginable.

The girl next to me in the morning: Not attractive


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2003)

In 1999 I once sat on a patio in Grand Bend with a drunkard buddy of mine...

We polished off ten pitchers of beer in four hours...which is 25 beers apiece or one every ten minutes.  I weighed about 150 at the time.    

Much of the night is a blur...apparantly I bit some girl on the ass who was dancing on a platform and then got thrown out of the bar.  My friends found me making out with some nasty fat girl on a bench down the street.  I slept on the roof of the house we stayed in and almost died after I woke up.  

Still don't remember any of this.  

Lately I have maybe six beers and I'm wasted because I never drink anymore.  I just don't feel like wasting my time recovering from a hangover and not being able to work out, or function for that matter.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2003)

It's funny how those fat girls look skinnier the more beer you drink


----------



## irontime (Oct 23, 2003)

It's not that funny the next morning when you wake up and look over


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2003)

Not that I ever done that, but I hear ya iron.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It's funny how those fat girls look skinnier the more beer you drink



That's called "going to bed at 2 with a 10, and waking up at 10 with a 2".  Beer goggles are very dangerous. lol


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 25, 2003)

Most I ever had in one sitting was a case (24) beers.  Woke up on someone else's lawn the next morning.  But that Canadian booze make it much more difficult for your head to function properly(that explains alot by the way).  While in CAN, woke up in a strange place and nearly pissed in the closet...not good. lol


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

No it doesn't!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2003)

> While in CAN, woke up in a strange place and nearly pissed in the closet...not good. lol



LOL


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> No it doesn't!!!



"No it doesn't" what????


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2003)

He is hallucinating Bustinout, must have drank to much of that Canadian Beer.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 25, 2003)

evidentally


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2003)

Bye the way, what is that picture beneath Dero's name?
Is that a hairy dog, or a monkey, or what ?.   Am I blind, I can't seem to make it out.


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes you ARE BLIND it's above my nick!!!!!
And it's a monkey showing you his ass!!!!!! 


He,he...At one point,everybody had their backs as their AV,that was mine...
Guess I should change my avy!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> "No it doesn't" what????


'xplain a lot!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't drink beer.......have to start out with Liquor......yikes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

Four years ago..I have my FIRST EVER body shot....wholly cow...I had noooo idea what that was....my cousin told me to get one....and well...I did...and the DJ at the club...did it .....oh my...............................................................


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 'xplain a lot!!!!


----------



## heeholler (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm still having beer now. I'll let you know how many I had later


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Never been much of a beer man.  Well, when I was young a cold beer wasnt to be refused on a hot day
> 
> Had a friend that would put down a bottle of Jose Cuervo a night.  Of course he had lots of issues to deal with... not that he went about it well.  Used to lend him money when he didnt have enough money to last him until next pay check.  We all have our vices...
> ...



Haha, you make it sound like you weren't a big drinker before  Hey honey, remember that glass you ate?


----------



## Eggs (Oct 27, 2003)

I didn't swallow


----------



## ullbowler14 (Mar 19, 2010)

*45*

I personally have a record that sounds unbelievable for my age and size.  Im 6'0 and 150 lbs but I have also been drinking every day since I was 18.  Recently, I drank 45 beers plus a few shots in one night however I ended the night because I was tired.  If anyone is skeptical just post what you have to say and I will dedicate a night to drinking for a video to post just so you can watch - I will let you see every beer I open and finish before the video is cut to save time.  I'm not a large guy, but I have yet to lose a drinking competition and have only had one breathalyzer which happened to reveal a .225 bac (this was while I was on about 30 or so). I hate to post this because it seems unbelievable, but I figured I would give it a try since I have been drinking for 7 hours so far and am about to go to my morning class.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I killed a little over a case one night, if you count the foam I left in the bottom of each I guess it's more or less a case. That's at a fast pace too. Not 1-2 been an hour.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2010)

One time I drank for one month straight, beer for breakfast, liquid lunches and straight to the bar after work until 2 or 3 in the morning....on top of that I was stoned and also had at least one other illegal substance in my body on top of that, be it acid, X, opiates, valiums, shrooms....funny thing is I remember almost all of it....


----------

